# Rosie Huntington-Whiteley & Miranda Kerr - backstage Victoria's Secret 2007 x2



## beachkini (8 März 2012)

​


----------



## Tom G. (8 März 2012)

Beide bezaubernd und die *namenlose (?)* Dritte mehr als ein Trostpreis ;-)


----------



## DR_FIKA (9 März 2012)

thanks for Andi Muise


----------



## BlueLynne (11 März 2012)

:thx:schön


----------



## eagle_eye (13 Mai 2012)

cool, danke für die süssen


----------



## Punisher (6 Mai 2013)

Danke für das süße Trio


----------



## cooper_jane (27 Mai 2013)

Very rare pics!Thank you!
:thumbup:


----------

